# Algae infestation



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

So I bought another 32G tank and made it heated and placed the Pleco I had in the other 32G tank. Now I just realized how much algae he ate. The 32G with the goldfish in just a week after the pleco was moved the algae has literally grown on every decoration and thick also. I clean the glass with a clothe everyday, but I want to know if it's going to harm the goldfish in any way and if so what can I do. 
If it's ok however than I'm happy, because I really do like the look of it.



*Also to be clear!*

When I was younger my dad had a 30G tank, and he had many goldfish in there, and they all got huge and lived for almost 20 years. So, when I started my aquarium I had no knowledge but that. I didn't know they needed that much space, in my head if it worked back than why would it be any different. I am doing all I can to make the cluster in the 32G happy, I put chems to neutralize the ammonia, I do half water changes once a week and I bought a power head filter. Unfortunately there isn't anything to big that I can do since I am going to school which costs 20,000$ Trust me, when I graduate I am going to buy them a pond. Now that I know a lot more about fish and all which I really do thank you guys for. I look up every detail on the next fish that I want before I buy it to make sure I have everything to make it happy. 

Thanks.


----------



## nagonokami (Oct 13, 2011)

If the tank has been properly cycled and your still getting ammonia readings, it could be several things. Inadequate filtration, goldfish are very messy fish and require large amounts of filtration or larger or more frequent water changes. Lighting, if there are no plants in the tank then lighting isn't really important, if your tank is getting any direct sunlight block it with a background or if possible move the tank. Overfeeding, uneaten food will break down into ammonia adding to the amount that would normally be produced by respiration, feces, and urea, try reducing the amount you feed or the number of feedings. Overstocking, even a few goldfish can produce toxic amounts of ammonia in a suprisingly short time, even faster in too small of a tank or inadequate filtration. 

That being said, ammonia/nitrite/nitrate are used as fuel for algae growth. Combine high levels of these chemicals with a light source and you get alot of algae. Algae is not dangerous to goldfish, in fact they will graze on certain types, but the chemicals responsible are potentially deadly. So, figure out which factor or factors are feeding the algae and you have your solution.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Algae wont hurt the fish. In fact it is better for them. Algae is the result of something that could hurt your fish. Stop the chemicals to neutralize ammonia, and allow the tank to properly cycle. Test the water for ammonia levels, and if they get too high, change the water, but do not add chemicals. After a while your tank should level out to little ammonia. Algae may still grow, but only because of higher nitrate levels, which will still act as a fertilizer to algae. As long as ammonia and nitrite are ok, nitrate is much less harmful and your fish should be ok.


----------



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

Ok, So I am going to stop putting chems in right away. But to be clear algae does in fact not harm fish, so as long as the nitrate and ammonia levels are good I don't have to worry about intense algae growth.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

your ammonia levels are to be 0!! Only then can you say your tank is properly cycled. 
The only algae you have to be careful of is blue/green. It is a combination of a bacteria and algae and can produce toxins. the only time I have had it is when sunlight hits the tank. It will peel off in sheets.most other algaes attach firmly to an object. there are exceptions of course. Do a google search for algaes and see what you can learn about them.
The dark green spot algae and the hair algae aren't going to hurt your fish. it makes a good addition to the diet. 
if you can't get the ammonia down to 0 you will either have to get rid of a couple of fish, increase your tank size or cut back on food.
I had that problem recently with a bristlenose pleco in a 5 gallon quarantine tank. I would get the tank cycled but could only keep it that way if I fed him alternate days and did 50% water changes daily. 
I finally traded him to someone who had a 30 gallon tank and used the 5 for 2 baby goldfish. At present they are still very small but I keep watch over the ammonia levels. When it starts to rise I will be moving them up to a bigger tank.


----------



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

I thank you for your help.
The algae looks like dark green spot on the glass, but on the decorations it's just dark green.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Algae usually only harms fish when it dies and decays. Then it is exactly like overfeeding. So if you do anything to kill the algae, get as much out as you can and do extra water changes. Chemicals that 'detoxify' ammonia are ok, they allow it to change to nitrite and then to nitrate. Chemicals that lock ammonia will help only until they are used up, then you will have an 'uncycled' tank.

What do you mean by power-head filter? It is in the tank, a big sponge, or running a box on the outside or running an under-gravel filter? If it only has a small sponge, you can add a "pond size" Hydro sponge and get more bio-filtration out of it for only a little more $. Something like this. http://www.amazon.com/Hydro-Sponge-...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320348580&sr=8-1-fkmr0


----------



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

It's like this







But mine was a 50 not 70. 

I put a chemical that does in fact detoxify the ammonia, I didn't even know there was one that only locked it. 

How would I kill the algae? Just so I know not to 

Thanks. 


Also, if I have lets say 3 filters in that 30 gallon, will that than make my fish happier? Because I do have a 30 gallon filter but I don't know if I should set it up since it mite be a shock to it cause of the aquarium. What do you think I should do with it? I have the power head and a 50 gallon filter in there now.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

That by itself is not a filter, just a water pump. Is it connected to an undergravel filter or a sponge filter?


Concept of a undergravel filter









Sponge filter with powerhead attached


----------



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, I have something like that. I have the attachment that goes with it also. I knew the pump wasn't a filter. 










The sponge is inside the cylinder, I change it every month


----------

